# Simple Man



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm struggling boys and girls. I'm struggling to become The Simple Man that I honestly believe I should have been. I allowed societial pressure, bullshit, money, corporate america etc to steer me in directions that I never was meant to be steered.

I'm no expert at anything, maybe at best a "Jack of (Some) Trades" or better yet "A Man who knows a little about a lot".

The bottom line is I'm sick of a lot of shit out there and I don't know how some of this may end (short term). Long term, I read the Book, so I know how it ends...

But, I find myself shaking my head more and more and wondering when the time for Patriots to stand and unite and take back what has been taken?

Musings from a Simple Man (wannabe?) on a slow Thursday nite.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I know how you feel.

I remember the tent revivals of my youth. I remember Billy Graham being on all the networks (except NPR). I remember when right was understood to be right and wrong was understood to be wrong.

I'm glad my grandparents are no longer with us. I'm sort of tired of being here.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This thread makes my day, for I am not alone in my beliefs.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is tiring standing against the tide. But tying into @Denton's thread, it is the honorable thing to do.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I think this says it all.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I'm struggling boys and girls. I'm struggling to become The Simple Man that I honestly believe I should have been. I allowed societial pressure, bullshit, money, corporate america etc to steer me in directions that I never was meant to be steered.
> 
> I'm no expert at anything, maybe at best a "Jack of (Some) Trades" or better yet "A Man who knows a little about a lot".
> 
> ...


^^^ That ^^^

Yep.

Slip -

I have done okay for myself in the corporate world. Three years ago, when we moved out of the Peoples' Republic of Minnesota for better climes and better laws, I threw away 3 boxes of corporate trophies (most of them with marble bases). My clients had given them to me for doing whatever, and not one of them meant shit to me.

We are not them. I was not born country, but I have been learning at a pretty good pace.

You just keep your little valley good. I will keep my little valley good. Denton will keep his little swamp-thing good, Smitty will keep his fields good. Squatch will keep his little..., no forget it, Squatch is in LA and he is screwed. But, in the end we outnumber them.

So, there you are...

-I-


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> ^^^ That ^^^
> 
> Yep.
> 
> ...


You give me hope, brother.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Times they are a changin'. Some for the better, some for the worse. People 60 years ago probably had the same thoughts about society as you do, yet society just kept rolling along. And so will ours.

God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change,
Courage to change the things I can,
And wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Times they are a changin'. Some for the better, some for the worse. People 60 years ago probably had the same thoughts about society as you do, yet society just kept rolling along. And so will ours.
> 
> God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change,
> Courage to change the things I can,
> And wisdom to know the difference.


Bull hockey.

Society has been rolling, sure, but it has been rolling downhill.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> Bull hockey.
> 
> Society has been rolling, sure, but it has been rolling downhill.


My grandfather said that! Like... 60 years ago.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> My grandfather said that! Like... 60 years ago.


Your grandfather would be amazed at the speed of today's downward spiral.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I just had the very same conversation with my Dad and my bride. I grow tired of the fight, chasing someones damn carrot, not sure it's mine but I chase it just the same. I long for a simpler time and a simpler place. I am tired of the chase, the noise, the crime, the daily grind at the office, listening to the owner push me so he can buy another toy. Don't get me wrong, he has done well by me and in turn I have done well, but the round count is climbing.

I remember a time when I had much, much less, and think to myself, was I all that unhappy? The answer is always no. Yet I get up every morning and walk straight to the front of the line. Downsize and simplify keeps popping to the forefront of my thoughts. How many more rounds do I go before he falls, or I do. 

My Dad smiled and said; it has ever been so my son. Nevertheless, I keep asking myself why I am chasing someone else's damn carrot.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Sometimes I despair. I despair very hard and deeply. But I always wind up getting up, girding my loins, picking up my sword and rejoining the battle. It is hard to do some days. Some days, I just want to find a hermit hole and just stay there the rest of my days.


----------



## gawntrail (Jan 31, 2019)

My own experience and learning tells me this is the plight today. We work to provide. We work to accomplish. We work to produce. It is stronger in some more than others. My view is enough takers have voted, plotted, and engineered themselves and their ilk the gravy train. 

I ask for nothing. I do not long for a larger portion than I earn. I only ask for just compensation. 

I came from good farm stock and genuinely determined people. But, not money or affluence. Whatever I’ve acquired was from my sweat and mind. I’ve parented 2 sons who inherit the same amount I did when I started. They are now both on their own paths. My ex-wife (materialistic and high maintenance) was excess baggage jettisoned years ago. Not soon enough, but, that is another story.

I finally found my soul mate and married her. She and I live for each other now. We earn above average, but, that has a shelf life as well. We are debt free, thrifty, and invest in things with tangible returns, instead of spending and consuming as we have in the past. The best lessons cost pain and/or money. We’ve endured our share.

I am 48 and lived the life of a 90 yr old. Walked between the raindrops quite often. I, like others, am tired. So, I have decided to hand over the things age does not allow me to the young, the things my current fitness and health do not allow to the strong, and the things my mind is no longer equipped for to the more knowledgeable. By doing so, I have become better. I can now concentrate on what I can do and accomplish what I never thought possible. Living for me/us. Previously made out to be selfish. Wrong. That is the takers dumping guilt so I would continue as expected. No more. 

I consider myself a producer and provider. I will continue to do so up to the moment I get to answer for my decisions, choices, and actions. I have become very comfortable with looking forward to it. My mind is at ease, my body relaxed, and my soul prepared. So, until then, I do my part.

My brothers, do not fret, nor feel burdened. This is the natural course of the productive, the providers, and the protectors. It is natural to tire. It is natural to peek ahead to try to see how much further. All who are like-minded understand. We recognize each other wherever and whenever we cross. Like knights of old, an acknowledging lift of the visor, has been traded for that look of approving recognition of each other’s worthiness. It shows as manners, hospitality, fellowship, and genuine thanks.

"I swear by my life, and my love of it, that I will never live for the sake of another man, nor ask another man to live for mine." - John Galt

“If it was easy, everybody would be doing it.” - Captain Obvious

Fellow producers, you have a roof, a meal, and a beer if needed. Takers.... Go F#@% yourselves, find someone else to mooch off of. I’m all slaved out.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

gawntrail said:


> My own experience and learning tells me this is the plight today. We work to provide. We work to accomplish. We work to produce. It is stronger in some more than others. My view is enough takers have voted, plotted, and engineered themselves and their ilk the gravy train.
> 
> I ask for nothing. I do not long for a larger portion than I earn. I only ask for just compensation.
> 
> ...


Excellent Post! Thank you.

Slip


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Just give us three steps toward the door around here Mister.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Sometimes I despair. I despair very hard and deeply. But I always wind up getting up, girding my loins, picking up my sword and rejoining the battle. It is hard to do some days. Some days, I just want to find a hermit hole and just stay there the rest of my days.


This ^^^^ is exactly what I have done.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Bible says those who are heavy at heart should drink beer and or wine..and those who are perishing should drink strong drink (whiskey..vodka..tequilla etc). The Sun is well over the yardarm and the cocktail hour started two hours ago...so lets get with the program. The Bible dont mention it but a small touch of reefer might also be beneficial in some serous cases where its legal.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> *The Bible says those who are heavy at heart should drink beer and or wine..and those who are perishing should drink strong drink (whiskey..vodka..tequilla etc). * The Sun is well over the yardarm and the cocktail hour started two hours ago...so lets get with the program. The Bible dont mention it but a small touch of reefer might also be beneficial in some serous cases where its legal.


On it, Boss!!! :vs_wave:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Lord indeed works in mysterious ways. Stepped out the mancave for a break and happened to catch a great Sermon on the FM on the very topic under discussion. Guy named Chuck Swindall. He has the dielemma all figured out and it dont require getting drunk. Best down to earth sermon I have hard in a while. Yall should go listen to him and straighten up. Thanks. 
Insight for Living - Chuck Swindoll's Bible-teaching via articles, books, videos, streaming, and audio products - Insight for Living Ministries


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

You guys who go out into the world and put up with the garbage everyday and do what you need to in order to provide for your families: you are the salt of the earth. Hang in there. Your families are blest; I'm sure God is very pleased and will reward you.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I came to the consensus, some years ago, that all these advancements in technology they told us would improve our lives, make them better, easier, carefree, simpler, more productive, reduce or use of paper was, well, well it was a lie.
I built houses for years w/o a computer or a smartphone. I worked all day long w/o talking to anyone that wasn't on site and if I needed to talk to my boss I would just take a Snickers break, which was run down to the 7-11 (when there was one on every corner) give the clerk a dollar for a Snickers and put one of the two remaining quarters in the phone booth, which was just out the door, and call my boss

Although I've always loved Skynyrd's Simple man, you can't deny the power of this young bucks homage to the song, which is older then he is.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Times they are a changin'. Some for the better, some for the worse. People 60 years ago probably had the same thoughts about society as you do, yet society just kept rolling along. And so will ours.
> 
> God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change,
> Courage to change the things I can,
> And wisdom to know the difference.


And the ONLY thing we can change, is ourselves.
You can't change Denton, me, your wife, boss at work, Trump, Pelosi.
ALL we can change is ourselves and how we react to life.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Just give us three steps toward the door around here Mister.


That bar, The Jug, actually exists. It is on Jacksonville's West Side, where the Skynyrd boys were from.
And they took their band name from a high school math teacher of theirs. Leonard Skinner.


----------



## gawntrail (Jan 31, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Excellent Post! Thank you.
> 
> Slip


No sir. Thank you. You're hauling your own and then some. Do not count yourself short for voicing the obvious. You've probably carried the load of dozens.... and they had no problem loading you up and even inviting others for the free ride. Shed them. Shed the lies and facade, you've been mislead. Now, grab those you love and get on with the next chapter of your story. You'll be glad you did.

I pour some bourbon and smoke a cigar. It helps me think, it allows me to reflect, and most af all it allows me to be thankful for turning the page. We've all been sold a bill of goods. I've embraced that. I now know better and keep my own counsel. Since doing so, I am a better man.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree with what you all have said and are feeling, as long as you're not feeling sorry for yourself. Many, many better men than you and I gave all they could give in order for us, Americans, to have a life free from socialists, communists, and the like. Yes we have problems, and the fight to preserve our own vision of what life should be like is not always easy. Use that hardship to harden yourself and continue the good fight against all that is wrong and needs changing. We have more than enough liberals so do your best to convert some to our way of thinking. Put your big boy pants on, have a couple of shots, and rage, rage into the night!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jacksonville is the birthplace of Southern Rock.
Besides Lynyrd Skynyrd, the Allman Brothers, Molly Hatchett, Blackfoot, and .38 Special hail from here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> I agree with what you all have said and are feeling, as long as you're not feeling sorry for yourself. Many, many better men than you and I gave all they could give in order for us, Americans, to have a life free from socialists, communists, and the like. Yes we have problems, and the fight to preserve our own vision of what life should be like is not always easy. Use that hardship to harden yourself and continue the good fight against all that is wrong and needs changing. We have more than enough liberals so do your best to convert some to our way of thinking. Put your big boy pants on, have a couple of shots, and rage, rage into the night!


Feeling sorry for ourselves? Are you daft?

We mourn for our children and grandchildren. As for ourselves, we are hoping things kick-off before we are too old to take part. We know where it's all going. Heck, most of us know our resistance will be futile but we don't care. It's better to go down fighting.


----------



## Jayhawker (Jan 3, 2019)

The simple life you're looking for is still out there, brother. You have to build it, it isn't easy, but it is possible. I have to say, I know how you feel. My "carrot" is to farm my own land the way I want to. I work at a corporate factory pig farm - long hours, grueling work, crappy conditions for the animals, but the pay is good. They think I'm chasing their carrot but I'm chasing my carrot. One day I'll tell them to kiss my ass and I'll have my own pigs and they will be the happiest healthiest pigs anyone has ever seen. Keep on fighting the good fight man.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Society was good all the way up to where Eve offered Adam some forbidden fruit . . . 

It has been hell on wheels going downward ever since.

But "OUR" day is coming, . . . theirs is at the sunset . . . and it's getting dark.

What can we do, . . . keep your powder dry, your nose clean, and when the next Ft. Sumpter is fired upon, . . . "give em hell, boys".

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Denton said:


> Feeling sorry for ourselves? Are you daft?
> 
> We mourn for our children and grandchildren. As for ourselves, we are hoping things kick-off before we are too old to take part. We know where it's all going. Heck, most of us know our resistance will be futile but we don't care. It's better to go down fighting.


^^ This!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And the ONLY thing we can change, is ourselves.
> You can't change Denton, me, your wife, boss at work, Trump, Pelosi.
> ALL we can change is ourselves and how we react to life.


Are you absolutely sure, positively, that we can't change @Denton ? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Are you absolutely sure, positively, that we can't change @Denton ? :tango_face_grin:


Now, seriously. Getting to know Denton is an acquired taste, like pigs' knuckle sandwiches with grape jam.

Then again, he's protected me and got rid of trolls. He did give the trolls my e-mail address, but other than that...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Now, seriously. Getting to know Denton is an acquired taste, like pigs' knuckle sandwiches with grape jam.
> 
> Then again, he's protected me and got rid of trolls. He did give the trolls my e-mail address, but other than that...


 @Denton is my boy!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Slippy - First off, I despise Will Farrow. Second off, I ain't old or dead. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What they heck is a simple man? I once thought my father in law was one. A no BS type, did not complicate his life or those around him. Stayed out of things that did not concern him he was kind . He could make due and get by with a lot of old stuff.
He knew of the world but kept most of it out of his life. But he was not simple he was smart. It took a lot to live his life his way. I latter saw that.
My case there is nothing simple about me other than predicting what I will do, how I will act. I am a Son, brother ,Husband, farther, grandfather, uncle and a soldier in some cases a friend or an enemy . No way in heck you can be all of those things and be simple. Life often offered 3 options.
Sit in back stay quiet, hide in the middle no ones notices you. Sit right up front and make dam sure the know you are there. Not by my choice it seems the front row was where my X to stand on was.
Everyone of the things that make me who I am forced change some willingly some drug kicking and screaming. In the end all for the good. When the end comes I doubt simple will be a word used.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> @Slippy - First off, I despise Will Farrow. Second off, I ain't old or dead. :vs_smirk:


My bad. :vs_blush:

(But in a never ending quest to stay up to date, Slippy pulls out his list of things that Denton Despises and starts flipping pages, and pages...and pages....and more pages....and more...and finally gets to the last page of things Denton Despises and writes down... W i l l F a r r o w.... The funny thing, Slippy has no idea who Will Farrow is but is happy to add to the list none-the-less...:tango_face_smile


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> What they heck is a simple man? I once thought my father in law was one. A no BS type, did not complicate his life or those around him. Stayed out of things that did not concern him he was kind . He could make due and get by with a lot of old stuff.
> He knew of the world but kept most of it out of his life. But he was not simple he was smart. It took a lot to live his life his way. I latter saw that.
> My case there is nothing simple about me other than predicting what I will do, how I will act. I am a Son, brother ,Husband, farther, grandfather, uncle and a soldier in some cases a friend or an enemy . No way in heck you can be all of those things and be simple. Life often offered 3 options.
> Sit in back stay quiet, hide in the middle no ones notices you. Sit right up front and make dam sure the know you are there. Not by my choice it seems the front row was where my X to stand on was.
> Everyone of the things that make me who I am forced change some willingly some drug kicking and screaming. In the end all for the good. When the end comes I doubt simple will be a word used.


Yes Sir Smitty,

But you are an UNCOMMON MAN. To quote one of my favorite coaches, Herb Brooks,


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> @Slippy - First off, I despise Will Farrow. Second off, I ain't old or dead. :vs_smirk:


Are you sure about that! Can we get someone to verify it please?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

ekim said:


> Are you sure about that! Can we get someone to verify it please?


What are we verifying??? The Farrow part, . . . the old part, . . . or the dead part?

I hope he ain't dead, . . .

He got a couple new toys in the mail today, . . . so he may be out playing, . . . who knows??

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Yes Sir Smitty,
> 
> But you are an UNCOMMON MAN. To quote one of my favorite coaches, Herb Brooks,
> 
> View attachment 95561


 I think men get a bad deal. It seems many think it is men that screw their families over that do try to do right ect. My years in the military and with the rail road have shown me something a lot different. Over the years society changed big time. Many more women than you think walk out on the children run off, refuse to be a grow up. Had a conversation at granddaughters school a short time back about this. The teacher I was talking with brought it up and her thoughts were the same as mine. Yes there are a lot of what I will come right out and say there are worthless men out there.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> What are we verifying??? The Farrow part, . . . the old part, . . . or the dead part?
> 
> I hope he ain't dead, . . .
> 
> ...


Out playing with his new toys or out playing dead?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Yes there are a lot of what I will come right out and say there are worthless men out there.


Well, I'm not that harsh, but I do know what contributes to it.

Even in a crisis, I believe there are a lot of "good men" who see a commotion, wonder who's filming it with a smart phone, and simply decide not to get involved. This is especially true in Madison. For example, during our first mall shooting on the east side, everyone ran from the mall. No one looked for wounded (only the perp got creased--he had shot himself), no one helped get people out of the mall without trampling each other, and the SWAT team took ten minutes to show up.

My wife and I were last ones out of B&N, and we kept our heads on a swivel looking for stragglers and those who might be hiding in fear. It turns out there is a remote 'employees only' room where about a half-dozen were hiding, unseen.

Incredibly, if a cop does respond he is usually sued. There was an 18 year old girl who threatened a mall worker with a switchblade--you have to be 21 to legally carry one. The cops who arrested her had to take her to the ground, and were filmed and disciplined.

Heck, it even makes me think about turning around and pretending "I see nothing."


----------

